# Music that suits SPs when normal and stressed



## Carmine Ermine (Mar 11, 2012)

I've just been through my entire music collection to find which tracks I thought best suited the different character types when normal and when stressed.

I've put this sort of thing up on all the temperaments forums in case you're interested in what I chose for the other types.

So for the SPs I chose these:-

ISTP - Normal: Bad To The Bone (George Thorogood)
ISTP - Stressed: Judge Of My Domain (Covenant)

ISFP - Normal: Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds (The Beatles)
ISFP - Stressed: Forever (Stratovarius)

ESTP - Normal: The Living Daylights (A-ha)
ESTP - Stressed: EagleHeart (Stratovarius)

ESFP - Normal: I'll Be Good (Rene & Angela)
ESFP - Stressed: 1963 (New Order)


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

how would you define stress? Anger? Anxiety?

I kinda associate it with being tired and wanting to relax...hardly something that fits *tilts head
(don't think I share your taste in music, but James bond is always nice ;P)


----------



## Carmine Ermine (Mar 11, 2012)

Jiktin said:


> how would you define stress? Anger? Anxiety?
> 
> I kinda associate it with being tired and wanting to relax...hardly something that fits *tilts head


I mainly meant under pressure / when you feel the weight of the world. When ESTPs or ISTPs are under pressure they don't usually break down; I thought ESTPs would go even more into "doing mode" and ISTPs would stay calm. So I tried to reflect that with the songs I chose.



> (don't think I share your taste in music, but James bond is always nice ;P)


What kind of music do you like? I might be able to show you some similar tracks to it. Do you like this?


----------



## Niea Adena (Jun 12, 2012)

well me right now, im ESFP
for normal id go for:
andain - promises(myon & shane54 remix)
or skrillex bangarang hahahahah or some techno
I like rihanna's we found love too

if im in a bad mood maybe:
id play something industrial or power noise, I like noisuf-x for that


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I know when I'm stressed music with words makes me go insane.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

firedell said:


> I know when I'm stressed music with words makes me go insane.


Yep!
And reflecting on standing alone in the darkness wouldn't exactly cheer me up! XD


----------



## mn_shore (Jul 19, 2012)

As a istp, I personally prefer _Born to be Wild_-by steppenwolf over _Bad to the bone_. But both are on my "bad-ass" playlist lol I think a stress song for me would be _Where is my mind_- by the pixies or maybe some Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Alicia. (Aug 2, 2012)

I love love love the sound of sunshine by michael franti & the spearhead, never fails to put me in an awesome mood


----------



## Rocksteady (Jul 26, 2012)

Usually when I am feeling really depressed I like to listen to the Finale from Les Miserables. That song from the play has always touched me since I 1st saw it 12-13 years ago.

For me music bring out my emotions a lot better than and amount of words I can say. If I feel sad, I could listen to song and start crying.


----------



## muhahaha (Sep 1, 2012)

Normal? 







Stressed?


----------



## bsrk1 (Jul 18, 2012)

.


----------



## bsrk1 (Jul 18, 2012)

Music really depends on my mood but im always a hard rock/ medal kind of guy, If im out camping then some brantley gilbert will suit with a botttle of jack. If im pissed ill put on some bloody knuckles by 5 finger death punch. If im in a chill mood then something like sail by awolnation. But my playlist consists of probably 80 percent metal and some eminem - its amazing what that guy can do with words.

If im snowboarding or something then medal with intense double bass, like 5 finger, atreyu, metalica, soad.... crazy shit.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I guess when I'm normal or happy I listen to a lot of electronic, synth pop, 80's music (New Wave), some hip-hop and so forth. I like really upbeat stuff.

When I'm stressed I'm more likely to listen to sad mellow music, like old 70's soft rock, or something intense like Angry White Boy Metal, even 70's classic guitar ...things that allow me to release emotion.

My taste in music is SUPER ECLECTIC though, so I almost didn't even understand the question.


----------



## Sam Gross (Jan 30, 2012)

I 'make' my own music, just bursting into song at times throughout the day. That's how I am an artist. Hrm anyway, the music I listen to is music that I can pour my emotions into no matter what my mood. Pentatonix's version of 'Somebody That I Used To Know' is my favorite song, because it both lets me express my emotions, and lifts up my mood because I love the composite sounds I play back in my head, or hum, or sing, or beatbox, or all of those combined.

But then again, that's just me.


----------



## Gauntlet (Oct 19, 2010)

I usually avoid depressing music when I'm down or stressed. I prefer the opposite, so I listen to music that is uplifting to me. Music with lots of energy that makes me want to dance. I listen to more somber music when I'm introspective and reflective.


----------



## Feral (Jun 2, 2011)

Under normal circumstances I prefer listening to artists like Mastodon or Black Sun Empire. When I get super stressed or angry/depressed I will start listening to more Slipknot and Lamb of God. Something about the heavier music is soothing to me. Not really sure why.


----------



## 2Thumbs (Jan 27, 2012)

Spigel im spiegel when im stressed.


----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Oct 28, 2010)

lets see... for me it would have to be...


Normal -Mostly Philosophical/stuff that engages Ti








Normalish







Stressed Out

Dont really listen to anything other than the complete rage within my mind. More stream of endless thoughts than anything.


----------



## Awex (Dec 18, 2012)

Metallica, Disturbed and Three Days Grace when I'm angry, Jay Z, Eminem and The Black Keys in my normal state of mind and techno when I'm bored.


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

Classical new and old for the most part (I can tolerate almost any other genre, but I just prefer classical). My state of mind doesn't dictate what I will or will not listen to :tongue:


----------



## Carmine Ermine (Mar 11, 2012)

If I could update my selection now the ISFP ones would be "Sail" by AWOLNATION for normal & "Where is my mind" when stressed.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

in my experience (will vary based on specific MBTI type, Enneagram type and individual factors)

stressed SP: difficultly controlling impulses, driven by instinct, may have difficulty controlling combative and aggressive tendencies, feels like a tiger trapped in a cage, may pursue dangerous activities without regard for safety






normal/healthy SP: lively, action oriented, sexually awakened, adventurous, instinctual energy channeled toward productive pursuits, brimming with motivation and will power


----------



## BleaK (Jul 5, 2013)

I listen to this when I'm normal AND stressed.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

I listen to this song whenever anything terrible happens to me,mostly job related. So, this would be stressed Brian







Pretty much when I'm healthy, I'll listen to anything. From an SP Sensor, stand point:











And an honorable Sensor mention goes out to The Human Experience album Harmonic Transformation, especially songs Trinity, and Naked on Acid In India.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

Brian1 said:


> .


I prefer the Alanis Morissette version:


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

It's the artist in me. I think Seal has a nice art thing going on. But,that said, I've seen the Alanis cover, and crazy ex girlfriend, that's a nice take on the song. I'm glad she's not repeating the song,but,taking it in a new direction.



Ellis Bell said:


> I prefer the Alanis Morissette version:


----------



## Fat Bozo (May 24, 2009)

Ellis Bell said:


> I prefer the Alanis Morissette version:


ugh, where's the vomit smiley when I need it?


----------



## Fat Bozo (May 24, 2009)

Carmine Ermine said:


> ESFP - Normal: I'll Be Good (Rene & Angela)
> ESFP - Stressed: 1963 (New Order)


Interesting choices. I had never heard either of them I don't think. I find them both boring right now, though.

It's hard to pick only a couple of songs to represent what "suits" me, as my tastes are kinda all over the place, there's so much great music. Generally, when people ask me what my favorite kind of music is, I say "loud." But some people think that means metal or something, when I literally mean that no matter what kind of music it is, I want it to be LOUD. roud:

But anyway, here's two choices at random to follow the template:

Normal: 




Stressed: 





But the thing is, you could flip those two and it would still be accurate. Sometimes I'm more reflective when I'm stressed, but other times I just want to jam out. And vice versa.


----------



## rubber soul (Sep 14, 2010)

The song "Banshee Beat" by Animal Collective has helped me through some hard times. Like when I found out my grandmother had died, I put that shit on and just melted away. "You know either way you look at it, you have your fits, I have my fits, but _feeling is good_."

I love this song anytime, it just came on my playlist. 




I don't think my music choice depends on my mood, mostly on what I'm doing. Like if I'm driving, I want something I can sing to. I have the new QOTSA album in my car now, that's some good driving music. Some stuff like SOAD, though, I'll get too excited if I'm driving and might become unsafe lol. Or if it's too chill I'll start going into a daze. If I'm studying, I like hard, drone-y music like Neurosis (well Neurosis is great anytime), post-metal stuff, or without words. But then if I listen to song enough times it'll distract me. Working out, I like punk or poppy music, the Adicts, of Montreal, blink-182.


----------



## spoo93 (Aug 22, 2013)

I would figure it's very personal, no two SPs will have the same taste in different situations.
Music is pretty much the way for me to regulate my feelings and I have really specific tastes.
That being said, here are some of my favorites:
Happy:



Normal:



Sad:


----------

